#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Warehouse database - to track stock and pallet loads

## warby23

Hi, 

I am a newbie to Access (well the last time I used it was at school 15 years ago!!) and I want to create a database to track where stock is in a warehouse but I don't know where to begin. I have had a little play this afternoon and have managed to create tables for the info I want to capture but then when I try to create a form so that I can capture the data I get lost, at this point I realised that the tables I created would not capture the info I needed.

My Task.
To create a database to track stock items in a warehouse, I have all of my warehouse shelves uniquely labelled. When stock comes in I want to give that item unique ID, then add it to a pallet number, and link it to a stock location. I then want to be able to edit the location if the item is moved or sold and also query the database to find items easily.

What I need.
I need someone to point me in the right direction of what tables/forms/queries etc I need to be creating and hints on how to go about doing it.

Thanks for any advice given
John

----------


## shg

John, you need to begin with a descriptive title. Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then edit yours.

----------


## warby23

point taken and title changed

----------


## heniek

Try one of the wizards that are built-in in Access or downlaod here: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...184581033.aspx

----------

